# Can Someone Please Convert file



## Thunderandboltz (May 22, 2008)

What is the best way to convert a GIF file into a EPS file that my vinyl plotter software can open and be able to cut? I like the graphic on the attached file and would like to put it on a customized shirt, but have had trouble converting so I can edit and cut it. I have SignGo Lite. Any suggestions (or anyone who can convert it easily)?


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Do you have a better (larger image)


----------



## Thunderandboltz (May 22, 2008)

How about this one.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

that should be fine... give me a couple minutes


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

It could be cleaned up a little more but this should get you started... 

AI & CDR FILES


----------



## Thunderandboltz (May 22, 2008)

For some reason I cannot open it. This is the problem I run into when I download eps or ai or vector files online, I cannot open them with my software. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Try this one, it's an eps but I'm not sure if it will work

CLICK HERE


----------



## Thunderandboltz (May 22, 2008)

Its called SignGo Lite. It came with my plotter. It's not a high end model (paid $350) just want to make some side money. But I cant get files to open


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I just edited the above post and linked an eps file. see if that works. 

Can you cut anything?


----------



## Thunderandboltz (May 22, 2008)

I tried it again with no luck. Not sure whats wrong. I can cut anything as long as I can import it. The attached file is one that works, I can import into my software, see the image in the software, then cut. The one you made, I do see it after I import it. Not sure if there is a difference in files.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Try again... lol

CLICK ME


----------



## Thunderandboltz (May 22, 2008)

Did not work. I was able to view a box when I imported but no logo. i guess i need to get better software. Thanks for trying


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Your welcome, ya I would recommend calling the people you bought it from or finding another solution.


----------



## Yazakisan (Jun 19, 2008)

here's an eps of the file hope it works. maybe a solution to what was going on.


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

When you say you cannot open them, do you mean when you double click them it will not open in GoSign? Does it open in something else or tell you to pick a program?

or

Do you mean when you go to *File *> *Open *in GoSign, it gives you an error and will not let you open?


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

I just downloaded and installed SignGo. Ignore everything I said in my last post, and focus all your efforts on getting you some new software. SignGo only supports "opening" it's native files. Also, it only supports importing AI files from version 4. Horrible stuff.


----------



## Yazakisan (Jun 19, 2008)

sorry about that i guess the file was to big and it didnt' get uploaded correctly if you want to shoot me an email and if you still need it just let me know and i can send you the eps.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You are unzipping those files he posted right?


----------



## Yazakisan (Jun 19, 2008)

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/73992/lucky13.eps

that should work if you still need it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thunderandboltz said:


> What is the best way to convert a GIF file into a EPS file that my vinyl plotter software can open and be able to cut? I like the graphic on the attached file and would like to put it on a customized shirt, but have had trouble converting so I can edit and cut it. I have SignGo Lite. Any suggestions (or anyone who can convert it easily)?


You can use an inexpensive service to get the designs converted to vectors by going to artworksource.com or vectordoctor.com. I think they only charge $8-$15 to convert it.


----------

